# Magic Knot vs. Russian Join



## maddyvan (Feb 16, 2011)

I've been using the Russian Join for all of my joining of new yarn to the work in progress. I just saw something here about the Magic Knot, and that looks really simple and very inconspicuous. Is there some advantage to one over the other?


----------



## PAR (Jan 29, 2011)

Good question. Now I'm going to google Russian join ????


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

My thought is that the Russian join is sturdier in the long run.... although I've never had a Magic Knot come undone (but I do give away the vast majority of my projects)
MK is very quick to do .... RJ takes a little time....
depending on the weight of the yarn, you might feel the MK, whereas the RJ is less noticeable to feel


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I feel safer using the Russian join. Tying a knot and then cutting the ends short just sounds too risky for me. Lots of people say the knot
stays put. A few say it does come undone.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

There are a few yarns that Russian Join is difficult if not impossible to do. Magic Knot is a good substitute then. However, magic Knot is better for smaller yarns - bulky not so good IMHO


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I have an aversion to knots in knitting but but did use Magic Knot a few times until one came undone. The aversion was then for more than the bump from the knot (it often ended up on the front of the work). Russian Join is great, is secure, and doesn't have any bumps.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

I use them both but depends on where the join will be...


----------



## J-Jean (Jul 30, 2011)

I use the Russian join where possible. I always find that the Magic Knot makes its way to the right side of the work.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

maddyvan said:


> I've been using the Russian Join for all of my joining of new yarn to the work in progress. I just saw something here about the Magic Knot, and that looks really simple and very inconspicuous. Is there some advantage to one over the other?


I often use Russian Join on the foot section of socks...but since Magic Knot is so easy, I will use it on the leg sometimes. The other "join" that I use is actually not a join...but weave in new yarn, knit every other stitch with new yarn then old yarn about 6 times then weave in old yarn if colors are matching. When changing color either Russian Join or Magic Knot works well.


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

I was using the magic knot until a few came loose. I tried using the Russian join but I have arthritis in my fingers so sometimes I can't hold the tapestry needle. I have started using the knit in weave.


----------



## KnittersSerendipity (Jul 31, 2016)

Most will disagree with what I do....but I do not want an end to come loose. I knot very neatly, then weave in each tail to the strand of yarn before continuing to knit. Even with fingering weight yarns, the join shows hardly at all, is all but invisible unless you are looking for it, yes, even in lace. But on something I am putting so much work in, the last thing I want to have happen is a hole from an end that has slipped its weave.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't trust magic knot & was taught no knots in knitting so I would choose Russian join & have seen it done on sock weight yarn. Looks easy but I prefer to weave in my ends the old fashioned way. If you do it correctly it won't come undone & it doesn't show on the rs even on lace.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> I have an aversion to knots in knitting but but did use Magic Knot a few times until one came undone. The aversion was then for more than the bump from the knot (it often ended up on the front of the work). Russian Join is great, is secure, and doesn't have any bumps.


Same here. My 'came undone' happened 12" later on the front (of course) of a sweater. :sm12:


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Guess I am 'old school' - no knots allowed. Plus I've heard MK doesn't come undone when done correctly - that's the kicker, if/when it comes undone you've got no ends to work with to fix the hole.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't like knots of any kind, so I use the Russian Join.


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm alone, I use the Braided Join.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

I used the Russian join when possible, but on the front of a sweater that I made, I could see the added thickness of the join. I then started using a braided join when using plied yarn and love it. Here are two videos -- the second one shows using it to join two colors and is really interesting.





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHWbKOta02M

Takes a little time to do, but so does the Russian join and so does weaving in the ends -- just a matter of choice. Works for both knitting and crochet.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I tried MK once, did a few practice knots, didn't trust them. I do a double yarn for a few stitches, it makes a loop, then loop my new yarn through it and knit a few more double yarn stitches, weave in those ends when I feel like it. It does make a bit of a thicker area, but no more than Russian join. My mom taught me Russian join when I was a kid, and used it for many years. One lady said she just holds her yarn ends together for 4 or 5 stitches, that would be ok if the ends are later woven in too.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Cimmanon said:


> I'm alone, I use the Braided Join.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: You are not alone!


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: You are not alone!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Russian join for me everytime,never liked knots in my work. I do also splice if yarn being used is of the same color.


----------



## barbarap (Jan 13, 2015)

I always use Russian Join -find it very easy to do.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

For me, it depends on the yarn. I don't do knots at all, and from what I'm reading here, I think I'll keep it that way. 

If the yarn I'm working with is on the slippery side, I use the Russian join. Yes, it takes some time, but it is the most secure join I've ever used. If the yarn has a good bit of grip -- mohair, brushed acrylic, boucle, any of a number of yarns with 'halo' -- I simply splice the end of the old into the end of the new for about 6 inches. It's the same needle splice that you use for Russian join, but the turnaround is much faster. I usually get at least 6 stitches out of the splice, and that also makes a firm join. I've used this on scarves that have gone into the washer before blocking, and see no signs of them coming undone.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It all depends on what yarn I am using and what the pattern is.


----------



## PAR (Jan 29, 2011)

And would you say the Russian Join can be used with any yarn? Even those with a tight twist to it?


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

PAR said:


> And would you say the Russian Join can be used with any yarn? Even those with a tight twist to it?


I find it particularly good with tightly twisted yarns.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I have GOT to learn the Russian Join!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I usually use the Russian join. Knots make me nervous.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Both are good options!
Depends on the yarn and the project.


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

I prefer the Russian join myself. I have tried the magic knot but like others have commented I can always feel the knot and it tends to end up on the right side of my work.


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Guess I am 'old school' - no knots allowed. Plus I've heard MK doesn't come undone when done correctly - that's the kicker, if/when it comes undone you've got no ends to work with to fix the hole.


Me, too. I was always told NO KNOTS in your knitting or crochet. I did try magic knot to see how it lasted by doing many test knots and several came apart. So, I'll stick with Russian join.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

I,too, use the russian join. What is the difference berween magic knot and the knots we complain about in new skeins of yarn? I'd rather not have knots in my knitting.


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

I join new yarn on the end of the row ,then sew the ends into the seam , it may waste a little bit of yarn but it's worth it to me .


----------



## Maxine1944 (Jun 7, 2012)

Do not use magic knot on mercerized cotton. It will come undone. On wool or alpaca, it is great!


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

I Only use the Russian Join except on thin yarn then I use the MK


----------



## PAR (Jan 29, 2011)

I just looked on YouTube & found the braided join. I may even like it better than the Russian join. I'm going to incorporate both methods into my knitting. No more knots for me . . .


----------



## cafecheryl (Apr 14, 2011)

I have used both. Doesn't Russian Join only work with natural fibers and not acrylic?


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Did you all feel that earth tremor? That was my Danish grandmother turning over in her grave!!!! K N O T is a four-letter word.

In my never-to-be-humble opinion, knots are just too likely to come undone. Right now there is a granny afghan in my pile of things waiting for my attention from an acquaintance who doesn't even know who made it or when, but the knots are starting to come undone. 

Unless it is at the start of a row for a color change, I knit for about 5 stitches holding both old and new skein together. I've never been able to see the extra thickness once I've cut the ends (think about it, it's stronger than weaving in for 5 stitches) and I have never had any come undone. Jus' sayin'......................


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

When I join yarn I try and do on the edge but sometimes that isn't possible. I just tie the new yarn around the old yarn and knit on. Later I go back and undo and retie with a reef knot and weave in the ends. My knot usually stays at the back of my work. I might try the Russian join. I know when I am using some yarn there is a knot which looks like a magic knot and I always tend to undo it because it just doesn't look safe to me. Sometimes I leave depending on how lazy I am feeling


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Russian Join takes a bit longer but is worth the effort


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

My go to method is the braided join. It is a bit fussy to do but I never worry about it coming apart. You can do it so that each piece of yarn is braided onto the other, which I use if joining the same color. If you are switching colors and don't want or need to blend them you can loop the two pieces around each other and then braid it back onto itself.

Two videos showing both methods:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-u66X5RYjc


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Like others I tried the magic knot. I practiced it, and know I did it correctly. I used it on lace weight yarn in a very large shawl. You guessed it.....when I blocked the shawl aggressively, it let go! It was the second of three large skeins of yarn where the little hole appeared. I've totally sworn off manic knots and will use the Russian join in my knitting.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: You are not alone!


 I use a braided join, Russian join, alternate stitch method and weaving ends in, but I don't trust knots of any kind.
Before I learned the RJ, I used to weave the ends of both yarns together and twist them as tightly as I could get them and knit. Sounds a bit chancy; but the kiddles wore the stuff and you know how hard kiddles can be on their stuff. Believe me, the RJ is easier!


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

I seem to always go back to just knitting the two yarns together for about 4 stitches and then weaving in the ends. It works for lace weight thru worsted. Not chunky or bulky.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Interesting-- more later when I can sit and type.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Magic knot o.k. with very fine yarn, but can see, and feel it, with anything heavier than fingering.


----------



## ScifiLynn (Apr 4, 2011)

KnittersSerendipity said:


> Most will disagree with what I do....but I do not want an end to come loose. I knot very neatly, then weave in each tail to the strand of yarn before continuing to knit. Even with fingering weight yarns, the join shows hardly at all, is all but invisible unless you are looking for it, yes, even in lace. But on something I am putting so much work in, the last thing I want to have happen is a hole from an end that has slipped its weave.


I do the same weaving in the ends rather than cutting with fine yarns. The heavier yarns I use the Russian knot. I think it looks and feels the best.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I got over my aversion to knots and tried the MK a couple of times. Worked well for me.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I almost always use Russian join, but with fingering or sock yarn, Magic Loop works better since it's not thick enough to run a needle through.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

No more work than a Russion join, I now use a braided join all the time:

One colour: 



Two colours: 




The difference (for the single colour), is that I don't use a clip of any kind, but knit till I have about 3 or 4 inches of yarn left, then put a slipknot on the new thread and slip it over the needle. Braid the "old" piece of thread over the new one, and carry on.
For me, it is the most invisible join I can make. After knitting a few rows past the join, I have to really look to find it back.


----------



## cmcbride68 (Jan 14, 2015)

I use the magic knot and I love it. I have never had problem with it coming undone.


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

soneka said:


> I almost always use Russian join, but with fingering or sock yarn, Magic Loop works better since it's not thick enough to run a needle through.


What is this? I don't think I know this method of joining.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

soneka said:


> I almost always use Russian join, but with fingering or sock yarn, Magic Loop works better since it's not thick enough to run a needle through.


Russian Join is a method of joining two yarns to use a "second" skein in a project.
Magic Loop is a technique for knitting items in the round... not a method of joining yarns. BTW, I often use Russian Join on Fingering weight yarn when changing or adding another skein when knitting the foot of my socks... sometimes use Magic Knot on the leg...yes I can always feel the knot... but don't mind it on the leg. The knot only comes apart when not done correctly... and yes, I have goofed once or twice.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

There is also a braided join.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

For Russian join, if using a thinner yarn, use a finer needle. I've used it for lace wt, fingering on up. I don't knit with bulky so can't say if it works there. I watched the videos of the Braided join, interesting. I've not heard of that one before. Will try it with my thicker yarns first.
Also Russian join works fine for acrylic. Use it all the time.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

maddyvan said:


> I've been using the Russian Join for all of my joining of new yarn to the work in progress. I just saw something here about the Magic Knot, and that looks really simple and very inconspicuous. Is there some advantage to one over the other?


I used the magic knot quite a bit an only had it come undone once and that was once too many. I like the Russian join better, but I have to admit that for use at the end of the row, the magic knot is easier if changing colors.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I still just work ends in since I don't see the benefit to all these different joins.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

CherylH said:


> What is this? I don't think I know this method of joining.


Sorry, I meant 'Magic Knot'.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I like the Russian join but it doesn't work on all yarns. I have always added yarn at the beginning of the rows but that isn't always possible either depending if doing colorwork. The magic knot is so easy but I use it only on garter stitch and when it pushes its way to the right side, it doesn't show as much even though its pushiness can be felt.


----------



## cmcbride68 (Jan 14, 2015)

Go to YouTube and type in magic knot.


----------



## ScifiLynn (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks to EstherOne for the links on the braided join. I never heard of this before and after viewing, I plan to use it.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh, and we shouldn't forget about a spit join.


----------



## tinasmail1 (Jul 20, 2016)

As a new knitter I LOVE this group. I did not know what to do about joining two yarns together. I had never heard of the magic knot or the Russian Join. Thank you!


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

I use the braided join. Works for acrylic or natural fibers. Just google and you'll find links


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

I find the magic knot works better with thin yarn and Russian join better with thick yarn.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

When made correctly the Russian join works like a Chinese finger puzzle. The harder you pull on it the tighter it gets. On the other hand a knot with only one secure cord can come apart.


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

Cimmanon said:


> I'm alone, I use the Braided Join.


Me too. Very secure!


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

I have always just knitted with old and new yarns together for a few stitches. I then weave the ends in and cut them off. Never had a problem. I would never want a knot and Russian join takes too long and too much undivided attention. I knit mostly with worsted weight.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

knit4ES said:


> My thought is that the Russian join is sturdier in the long run.... although I've never had a Magic Knot come undone (but I do give away the vast majority of my projects)
> MK is very quick to do .... RJ takes a little time....
> depending on the weight of the yarn, you might feel the MK, whereas the RJ is less noticeable to feel


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KnittersSerendipity said:


> Most will disagree with what I do....but I do not want an end to come loose. I knot very neatly, then weave in each tail to the strand of yarn before continuing to knit. Even with fingering weight yarns, the join shows hardly at all, is all but invisible unless you are looking for it, yes, even in lace. But on something I am putting so much work in, the last thing I want to have happen is a hole from an end that has slipped its weave.


I learned a long time ago that not everything we are taught is inviolable. There's a lot to be said for personal choice. I'm a huge fan of Magic Knot, but know that it is critical that it be done exactly right or it won't hold, thus some have problems with it. I don't use it exclusively so I keep exact directions for it at the ready. All of that being said, if your method works for you, stick with it. I have never seen nor heard of a single soul pouring over anyone's knitting looking for tiny knots, have you? ;~D

I do use Russian Join whenever the texture of the yarn doesn't hide Magic Knot well, and have also been known to use Braided Join, overlapped yarn, etc. Have fun, that's the important part of all this.


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

I've done the same - the MK is much quicker, and I don't cut the ends too short, I will weave them in a few stitches. I did see another join, but i don't remember what it's called, which I use when I join a new yarn at the start of a row. Basically, you leave the tail of 'old' yarn, and work a loop of the 'new' yarn as the first stitch with the tail and knit these 2 strands together a few stitches. I may not be explaining it right, but it works pretty well, so far. No knots and only a little bulky at the start of the row. Found the video on YouTube.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

I mostly do the Russian join for safety reasons.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

I favour the Russian join.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Debiknit said:


> I feel safer using the Russian join. Tying a knot and then cutting the ends short just sounds too risky for me. Lots of people say the knot
> stays put. A few say it does come undone.


I've had a couple come undone. I don't use Magic Knot any more. I acknowledge it's probably my fault, but.... they came undone. And when they do, it is a BIG MESS and almost impossible to repair. 
I like the Russian Join, although it doesn't work for everything. My favorite knot is the Weaver's Knot, especially for finer yarns. Now... Weaver's Knot. There are several "Weaver's Knots" out there. I've attached three diagrams here. Two of them are the same knot, ways of getting there.

My personal favorite knot is the slip knot with the other yarn threaded through it. When you pull this tight, you can actually feel a "click" when it settles in place. If you don't feel the click, do it again, as it will _definitely_ come apart.

I do try not to knot, but sometimes....


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

Stephhy said:


> I've had a couple come undone. I don't use Magic Knot any more. I acknowledge it's probably my fault, but.... they came undone. And when they do, it is a BIG MESS and almost impossible to repair.
> I like the Russian Join, although it doesn't work for everything. My favorite knot is the Weaver's Knot, especially for finer yarns. Now... Weaver's Knot. There are several "Weaver's Knots" out there. I've attached three diagrams here. Two of them are the same knot, ways of getting there.
> 
> My personal favorite knot is the slip knot with the other yarn threaded through it. When you pull this tight, you can actually feel a "click" when it settles in place. If you don't feel the click, do it again, as it will _definitely_ come apart.
> ...


Stephhy, only the one in the coloured image is a weaver's knot, the other's are reef knots. 
Even the one that is marked in the picture as a weaver's knot, is in fact a reef knot. 
I don't know if it makes much difference in knitting, whether you use one or the other, as my "go-to" joining has become the braided joining.

When you buy a new ball of yarn and find the hated knots in there, those are almost always weaver's knots. 
What you learn in girl guides to make a really strong knot, would be the reef knot or square knot.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

I found a video that shows pretty well what I described as a needle splice. This one calls it a needle join, or the Cheater's Braided Join. :sm01: I do mine pretty much like this, except I don't go back in the other direction. If I were going to do that, I'd just use the Russian join and be done with it. I make one long join, and then let the knitting hold it in place. To me, it's faster and easier than taking the yarn apart and then putting it back together.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't trust knots, the russian join does work well


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

EstherOne said:


> Stephhy, only the one in the coloured image is a weaver's knot, the other's are reef knots.
> Even the one that is marked in the picture as a weaver's knot, is in fact a reef knot.
> I don't know if it makes much difference in knitting, whether you use one or the other, as my "go-to" joining has become the braided joining.
> 
> ...


I figured there must be something awry in the knot-naming business! You should have seen all the different "Weaver's Knots" that showed up in my search for images.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is making me nervous. I have been crocheting a ripple afghan and have used the magic knot when joining new yarn. I pray to God it doesn't come undone on me. I have granny squares to sew together. You will have to knot the yarn at the start and finish of a seam. What is the most reliable knot?


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> This is making me nervous. I have been crocheting a ripple afghan and have used the magic knot when joining new yarn. I pray to God it doesn't come undone on me. I have granny squares to sew together. You will have to knot the yarn at the start and finish of a seam. What is the most reliable knot?


I would say that overall I have read of great success with the Magic Knot. That's why I said it was probably my knot-tying ability to be blamed. So for me, it isn't worth the risk.

As far as the most reliable, I've found my favorite - the slip knot/poke/tug/click I described earlier to be the most reliable. Plus I mostly weave or knit in the ends, so no problems.

I've been thinking of trying something else, though I have to practice. That is, making a loop with a kinda long end, running a new yarn through & making another loop. Then just holding the matching yarn & its end together and knitting away. No knot and weaving in ends as you go. Only drawback I see in my head is the ends would have to be longer than usual in order to be held in place until they are knitted.

And even then the loose ends might have to be gently tugged into place after each stitch.... but not having to weave in ends would justify tugging gently for 6 or 7 stitches, I think.

Yes, yes, a vague idea but now that I've thought of it again, I just may go practice!!


----------



## CherylH (Jun 27, 2016)

Stephhy said:


> I've been thinking of trying something else, though I have to practice. That is, making a loop with a kinda long end, running a new yarn through & making another loop. Then just holding the matching yarn & its end together and knitting away. No knot and weaving in ends as you go. Only drawback I see in my head is the ends would have to be longer than usual in order to be held in place until they are knitted.
> 
> And even then the loose ends might have to be gently tugged into place after each stitch.... but not having to weave in ends would justify tugging gently for 6 or 7 stitches, I think.
> 
> Yes, yes, a vague idea but now that I've thought of it again, I just may go practice!!


I do that as well with no problems. Kinda like a Russian join without threading through the yarn. I think it works best with thinner yarns that would be difficult to thread a new yarn through. It is a little thicker at the join but not noticeably that I can tell.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> This is making me nervous. I have been crocheting a ripple afghan and have used the magic knot when joining new yarn. I pray to God it doesn't come undone on me. I have granny squares to sew together. You will have to knot the yarn at the start and finish of a seam. What is the most reliable knot?


Yes, me, too. No, I haven't used MK but DD#1 did in afghan for little GD-- you know that afghan is going to get pulled around more than a bit. We'll see how it goes. DD#1 practiced a bunch so she is sure she made it right.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

CherylH said:


> I do that as well with no problems. Kinda like a Russian join without threading through the yarn. I think it works best with thinner yarns that would be difficult to thread a new yarn through. It is a little thicker at the join but not noticeably that I can tell.


Like knots-- mostly work well for thinner yarns as well. Pea-sized knots in chubby yarns!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I guess we will all see after it is washed a few times. Sure will be sick if they come undone. I know I did them correctly.


----------



## Lewiskal (Feb 4, 2016)

Um... Am I supposed to be doing something to join my ends together? I've just been dropping the old yarn and starting with the new, no matter where I am on the row. And then I weave in both ends later. Please let me know if this is unacceptable. Am I more likely to have a hole? Right now I'm working on a baby blanket. Maybe I can go back and bring it "up to code." 

I love this site. I am always learning something from you knitters!


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Lewiskal said:


> Um... Am I supposed to be doing something to join my ends together? I've just been dropping the old yarn and starting with the new, no matter where I am on the row. And then I weave in both ends later. Please let me know if this is unacceptable. Am I more likely to have a hole? Right now I'm working on a baby blanket. Maybe I can go back and bring it "up to code."
> 
> I love this site. I am always learning something from you knitters!


If it works for you, it's perfectly acceptable. There are no knitting police. For items that will be laundered, the only thing to watch for is whether or not whatever join you used for the new ball of yarn stays where you put it when you finished. If you've been doing it this way for a while, then you have a handle on that already. What you see in this conversation are opinions. Everybody's got one.

Now, having said that, I freely admit that I've changed some of my knitting practices since joining KP. I learn something new just about every day. If something you see suggested here looks like something you want to try, go right ahead. If you're satisfied with the way you do things, that's fine too. Nobody's grading your work but you.


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

Cimmanon, I also am a fan of the braided join. Use the Russian join technique on the ends of braided join, just to hide them! I can't find where I joined looking back over my knitting.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Lewiskal said:


> Um... Am I supposed to be doing something to join my ends together? I've just been dropping the old yarn and starting with the new, no matter where I am on the row. And then I weave in both ends later. Please let me know if this is unacceptable. Am I more likely to have a hole? Right now I'm working on a baby blanket. Maybe I can go back and bring it "up to code."
> 
> I love this site. I am always learning something from you knitters!


There are many ways to join, and your is just fine. I'd just say you should be careful the weave in ends so you don't leave holes (I'm sure you'd have noticed by now!) :sm02:

You can do a search on Google or Pinterest if you become interested. And I say what other knitters are saying-- there's NO WRONG WAY for techniques like this, only what works for you and gets the results you want. There are, of course, wrong ways to do _other_ things in knitting, but they show up pretty fast. Unless, of course, they show up FOUR INCHES LATER and then you'll have joined our club for certain. :sm12:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

A very good site to visit is http://techknitting.blogspot.com/

Great pictures/drawings, 35 or 40 years of knitting, a strong desire to share and teach. What could be better!

I usually use the Subject Index at the top of the page. The main page is a blog & usually has her brand new ideas and other content.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Ellie RD said:


> I used the Russian join when possible, but on the front of a sweater that I made, I could see the added thickness of the join. I then started using a braided join when using plied yarn and love it. Here are two videos -- the second one shows using it to join two colors and is really interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the second link in particular. I think it would be a lot easier and faster if she used a "third hand" (& in my case, lots less clutzy) to hold her yarn. They are for sewing but would work just as well to hold yarn. They are inexpensive and stronger than a clothespin.... hmmmm what about one of those binder clips?

hmmmmmm....... I have both!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Here's a link to TECHKnitting showing how to change colors at the exact place you need to, utilizing a technique that has been discussed here. As usual, great pictures, good explanation. It's called a "back join".

http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2007/07/back-to-back-join.html


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Interesting answers. How do you "weave in" ?


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Here's one way, and a link to many other ways.
https://www.purlsoho.com/create/2011/07/14/weaving-in-your-ends/


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

Lewiskal said:


> Um... Am I supposed to be doing something to join my ends together? I've just been dropping the old yarn and starting with the new, no matter where I am on the row. And then I weave in both ends later. Please let me know if this is unacceptable. Am I more likely to have a hole? Right now I'm working on a baby blanket. Maybe I can go back and bring it "up to code."
> 
> I love this site. I am always learning something from you knitters!


Lewiskal, I have actually done that in the past. I just made sure I twisted the two ends around each other once or twice to help prevent a hole, then wove both ends in on the wrong side of the knitting. 
It was when I was using a heavier yarn with larger needles, that I realized it just wouldn't be very strong and so, went looking for different way. Through reading this forum and Googling I found the method of braiding the old yarn with the new - as well as a number of other joins. The braiding very quickly became my favourite!


----------



## RosieS (Apr 21, 2016)

BaraKiss said:


> Oh, and we shouldn't forget about a spit join.


The way I use :sm01:


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Stephhy, Funny, the binder clip is exactly what I use and I have some tiny ones that I use with finer yarns!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

JTM said:


> Russian Join is a method of joining two yarns to use a "second" skein in a project.
> Magic Loop is a technique for knitting items in the round... not a method of joining yarns. BTW, I often use Russian Join on Fingering weight yarn when changing or adding another skein when knitting the foot of my socks... sometimes use Magic Knot on the leg...yes I can always feel the knot... but don't mind it on the leg. The knot only comes apart when not done correctly... and yes, I have goofed once or twice.


I think she intended to say Magic Knot.


----------



## Frryl (Mar 15, 2016)

To be honest, I don't use either. I tie the loose ends together once, so it's impossible to see, and then either weave in the ends in a zig-zag pattern on the purl side. While weaving ends can be a pain, I feel like it's completely worth it, and if you do it right, it goes by quickly and can be fun! Not to mention it's nice to not have to worry about my projects unraveling.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Ellie RD said:


> Stephhy, Funny, the binder clip is exactly what I use and I have some tiny ones that I use with finer yarns!


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

JTM said:


> I often use Russian Join on the foot section of socks...but since Magic Knot is so easy, I will use it on the leg sometimes. The other "join" that I use is actually not a join...but weave in new yarn, knit every other stitch with new yarn then old yarn about 6 times then weave in old yarn if colors are matching. When changing color either Russian Join or Magic Knot works well.


I never thought of doing that. I've been knitting using both yarns. Your way sounds much neater.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have not had the magic knot come loose, but I have has the Russian join to come loose. I think it had a lot to do with the Yarn I was using.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

Cimmanon said:


> I'm alone, I use the Braided Join.


You are not alone. I use it if it works well with the yarn. Also use Russian join. Don't like knots!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I've used both on occasion I don't really like either one. The Russian join makes the yarn too thick at the join and for me it is difficult to do. The magic knot works fine but I am always afraid of it coming undone. My now preferred method is the braided join It is not thicker I have never had one come undone and is completely undetectable.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

I love the braided join.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

TERIGODMOTHER said:


> I love the braided join.


It's totally reliable, but time-consuming.....


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

I've always used knots - it's how I was taught - on the edge of the piece and woven the ends into the seam. The magic knot looks interesting, but it doesn't look like you can use it on an edge - only in the body of the piece, because you don't have any control over where the knot will wind up. I did see one video presenter suggest a touch of Fray Check if you weren't confident in your knot, but all recommended really testing your knot vigorously before proceeding.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I HAVE had the MK come undone with slippery yarn AFTER I had finished a colorwork hat. I had to tie the ends together the best I could and dabbed a little clear nail polish on it on the inside to hold it. 
I had intended to sell the hat, but that left me with having to make another.
I find RJ to be bumpy and noticeable. I must be doing it wrong....


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

never heard of braided join .. will need to try to find it.


----------



## janesflute (Oct 14, 2011)

"No knots" is what Grandma said. She used only braided, Russian joins, or knitting two together, and had learned from her old maid aunt, so that puts the timeframe back into the mid-1800's. This was for both knitting and crochet. I have no idea what she used when tatting, but wish I'd learned from her. Her work was exquisite.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I thought I remembered this from a while ago. Another knot type. I do remember, as I said in the post, that in fine yarns this knot really is invisible, whether it stays in back or moves to the front. You have to feel around to find it.

I have no idea why it doesn't work as well for heavier yarns. What the heck difference does it make what size the yarn is if the knot is the same? Well, it does make a difference, much to my irritation.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-252257-1.html


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

EstherOne said:


> No more work than a Russion join, I now use a braided join all the time:
> 
> One colour:
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, I never knew of it :sm24: :sm24:


----------

